# Car rental



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

Which hire company is the cheapest?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

morro said:


> Which hire company is the cheapest?


Try Car Hire 3000 - Book cheap car hire | Car rental online

or Car hire | compare cheap car hire & holiday car rentals - travelsupermarket.com


they both come up with fair choices


----------



## stpim (Jun 18, 2009)

i've always found auto-europe the cheapist & if you set up an account with Quidco (costs a fiver) you get further discount


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

do not be foiled by the cheapest as yor-car offer from as little as €60 but then think of excess and any card charges, I know of one that has no excess what so ever and take no credit card details they are autorocha


----------

